# Dropping trees on (near) a septic tank...



## habanero (Aug 6, 2007)

I know this question has a ton of variables and that no one could possibly account for all the variables, but does anybody have any thoughts about the possible dangers of dropping trees near a septic tank. I have a guy that wants me to drop some trees for him, but they are near his septic tank and he's worried about damaging it. I haven't seen the trees, but supposedly they're in the neighborhood of 12-18 inch diameter and 75 feet tall (some type of maple). I don't know where the septic tank is in relation to the tree, so that's certainly going to change the impact force.

The way it sounds, there's room to drop the trees without hitting the area over the septic tank anyway, but I'm trying to think of the "what-if" situations. Regardless, it isn't something I've really thought about before and thought it might be a good topic to discuss.


----------



## Dadatwins (Aug 6, 2007)

habanero said:


> I know this question has a ton of variables and that no one could possibly account for all the variables, but does anybody have any thoughts about the possible dangers of dropping trees near a septic tank. I have a guy that wants me to drop some trees for him, but they are near his septic tank and he's worried about damaging it. I haven't seen the trees, but supposedly they're in the neighborhood of 12-18 inch diameter and 75 feet tall (some type of maple). I don't know where the septic tank is in relation to the tree, so that's certainly going to change the impact force.
> 
> The way it sounds, there's room to drop the trees without hitting the area over the septic tank anyway, but I'm trying to think of the "what-if" situations. Regardless, it isn't something I've really thought about before and thought it might be a good topic to discuss.


Dropping anything on or near a septic tank could very quickly turn into a 'Messy' situation. No pun intended.


----------



## Firewood Guy USA (Aug 6, 2007)

habanero said:


> I know this question has a ton of variables and that no one could possibly account for all the variables, but does anybody have any thoughts about the possible dangers of dropping trees near a septic tank. I have a guy that wants me to drop some trees for him, but they are near his septic tank and he's worried about damaging it. I haven't seen the trees, but supposedly they're in the neighborhood of 12-18 inch diameter and 75 feet tall (some type of maple). I don't know where the septic tank is in relation to the tree, so that's certainly going to change the impact force.
> 
> The way it sounds, there's room to drop the trees without hitting the area over the septic tank anyway, but I'm trying to think of the "what-if" situations. Regardless, it isn't something I've really thought about before and thought it might be a good topic to discuss.




There is realy not much to discuss, If you damage personal property, you pay to have it repaired. Its that simple. I would suggest to make sure your contractors insurance policy is in forced and if not, get one. Good Luck !


----------



## mga (Aug 6, 2007)

i wouldn't risk it.

if anything is wrong with the septic system, he can always blame it on the trees falling on a line or the tanks.

or, a branch could easily penetrate soft earth near a leech line and puncture one of them.


----------



## Patrick62 (Aug 6, 2007)

*Maybe?*

Think about it. Tree might weigh a couple of thousand pounds. Most of the weight is in the lower half....
Velocity really isn't that high, considering that it is going over at a right angle.

tanks are fairly strong, and buried under a layer of compacted soil.
I have driven trucks over septic tanks, probably not the best thing to do, but I got away with it.

It would be best if you were to "top" them and drop the rest.

Make the homeowner sign off before you fire the saw.

-Pat


----------



## DKinWA (Aug 6, 2007)

I've worked on a few septic systems as a general contractor and the homeowner rarely knows the exact location of the tank unless there are obvious visible signs. If you take the job, I'd verify the location of the tank (with a shovel if necessary) and not drop anything on or near it. If it's an old steel tank, it might not take much to punch a hole in it or collapse the top.

In our county, a septic system repair requires a county permit and they sometimes inspect the system prior to permitting to look for failed systems. If they believe the drainfield has failed, they can require the entire system be replaced.


----------



## logbutcher (Aug 6, 2007)

*Say NO*



Patrick62 said:


> Think about it. Tree might weigh a couple of thousand pounds. Most of the weight is in the lower half....
> Velocity really isn't that high, considering that it is going over at a right angle.
> tanks are fairly strong, and buried under a layer of compacted soil.
> I have driven trucks over septic tanks, probably not the best thing to do, but I got away with it.
> ...


Another nominee for the Darwin Award. How many tons are concentrated in a small area of the trunk falling on the ground multiplied by the added force of the length of fall do you plan on ? Ever watch a small 16" DBH oak bounce and impress the ground ...even frozen ? That's some force. The septic tank is only a part of the engineered septic system that includes plastic or metal drain conduits. Forget "driving over any sepic field"....bad move Pat. 
Get the plans for the septic system. Stake it out. If you're a pro, drop the trees OFF the area. And for C_____t's Sake: don't drive over a septic field, or septic tank. 
If the owner doesn't have the plans for the septic field and system, and you have no room to drop trees well away from the whole system.....walk. Your liability is not worth the job. Kind of like sound firing ( technique next to "heater hunters")  . Hear a sound, shoot. Ready, Fire, Aim. JMHO


----------



## Patrick62 (Aug 6, 2007)

logbutcher said:


> Forget "driving over any sepic field"....bad move Pat.
> Get the plans for the septic system. Stake it out. If you're a pro, drop the trees OFF the area. And for C_____t's Sake: don't drive over a septic field, or septic tank.



3/4 ton chevy with utility box. RiGHT over the tank, and then hang a right.  

I wudda backed up... but there was something in my way. A travel trailer I just unhitched from! There were no options on that one.

If need be this fella's trees could be taken apart piece, by piece, by piece.
Or he could always just forget about it.

"the grass is always greener over the septic tank"

-pat


----------



## trimmmed (Aug 7, 2007)

logbutcher said:


> Another nominee for the Darwin Award. How many tons are concentrated in a small area of the trunk falling on the ground multiplied by the added force of the length of fall do you plan on ? Ever watch a small 16" DBH oak bounce and impress the ground ...even frozen ? That's some force. The septic tank is only a part of the engineered septic system that includes plastic or metal drain conduits. Forget "driving over any sepic field"....bad move Pat.
> Get the plans for the septic system. Stake it out. If you're a pro, drop the trees OFF the area. And for C_____t's Sake: don't drive over a septic field, or septic tank.
> If the owner doesn't have the plans for the septic field and system, and you have no room to drop trees well away from the whole system.....walk. Your liability is not worth the job. Kind of like sound firing ( technique next to "heater hunters")  . Hear a sound, shoot. Ready, Fire, Aim. JMHO



+2

(note to self............don't hire patrick)


----------



## habanero (Aug 7, 2007)

It is a nearly new poly tank, as they just built the house (and the lateral lines go the other way from where the trees are). I'm going to take a look at the situation tonight. I'm not a professional by any means, so taking apart the tree piece by piece isn't an option. If I don't like the looks of the situation, I'm certainly not going to even unload the saws. He can get a professional to do it! 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## sperho (Aug 7, 2007)

It's simple: tell him that there is a possibility, but no guarantee of damage and in any case, it's up to him what he wants to do. Should he want you to drop it despite the risk, then make sure he understands all liability for that decision is on him. End of story.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 7, 2007)

Make him sign a waver that you are not responsible for any damage caused by the falling trees. (And in return for his assuming the risk, he gets his trees cut down for a lower cost.)


----------



## CUCV (Aug 7, 2007)

Sounds like a $20,000 pre-paid job to me, tell him you will refund any overage after the job is done. I have dropped several trees on my own septic system in the winter, not the best thing but my options were get a crane or drop the trees on a septic that is already on its last leg. As luck would have it I did puncture a pipe in the leaching bed but it was an easy fix.
You could always dump a pile of dirt on top of the tank to dissipate the load.


----------



## chowdozer (Aug 7, 2007)

If you can throw some 3/4" or 1" plywood over the septic you might decrease the possibility of damage. Maybe even a couple layers. Plywood is cheap compared to the consequences. Best to avoid the septic if you can.


----------



## sperho (Aug 7, 2007)

Mattresses. Lots and lots of mattresses.


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 11, 2007)

Dropped a cherry across a customers back yard...cleaned it up then hauled it away...was awakened the next morning(Saturday) by the telephone with the customer on the other end telling me about the sewage in his back yard. Turns out the decades old clay pipe was only about 4 inches underground, so the falling trunk shattered the mess. Spent most of Saturday fixing the guys sewer line...beware the unseen things...


----------



## mga (Aug 11, 2007)

Tzed250 said:


> Dropped a cherry across a customers back yard...cleaned it up then hauled it away...was awakened the next morning(Saturday) by the telephone with the customer on the other end telling me about the sewage in his back yard. Turns out the decades old clay pipe was only about 4 inches underground, so the falling trunk shattered the mess. Spent most of Saturday fixing the guys sewer line...beware the unseen things...




good advice...especially when working around septic systems. many are old and a new one costs tens of thousands of dollars and i'm sure there are many people out there looking for a (free) new one.

in this case it's "worker beware".


----------



## logbutcher (Aug 12, 2007)

*Godfather of Septic*



sperho said:


> *Mattresses. Lots and lots of mattresses*.



Oh yeah...."going to da mattresses.." An offer you cannot refuse...:rockn:


----------



## hornett22 (Aug 15, 2007)

*will homeowners cover it?*

if you drop a tree on your own tank?


----------

